# Texas Fires



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is an area in Texas that my wife and I dearly love. It is west of Alpine, through Fort Davis. Texas tallest mountain (Mount Livermore) is there. Also there is McDonald Observatory on Mount Lock with its several large telescopes. There has been a massive wild fire there and as far as I know it is still burning. Here is a link to see this disaster. This is only one of several large fires burning in Texas right now. We need rain desperately it Texas Scroll down and click on the wild fire title to see all the pictures. - Tex-Shooter http://www.mylifeoutdoors.com/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree Tex, we do need some rain, and we need it bad.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> There is an area in Texas that my wife and I dearly love. It is west of Alpine, through Fort Davis. Texas tallest mountain (Mount Livermore) is there. Also there is McDonald Observatory on Mount Lock with its several large telescopes. There has been a massive wild fire there and as far as I know it is still burning. Here is a link to see this disaster. This is only one of several large fires burning in Texas right now. We need rain desperately it Texas Scroll down and click on the wild fire title to see all the pictures. - Tex-Shooter http://www.mylifeoutdoors.com/


Sending prayers now!!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Tex I am very sorry to hear this, I have seen the wildfire on the news and I pray for the best.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Dude, I got so desperate I washed the wife's van a couple days ago. If that didn't work, I don't know what will.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Back in the old days prior to settlement... every year the Indians would burn the great plains starting north of the Dakotas all the way to South Texas. Helped to reduce the amount of insect pests, provided nitrogen and carbon for the growing season etc etc... Looks like nature's taking over now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I read about these fires. Seems a very wide area is effected.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Archer46176 said:


> Here in Indiana we have been dealing with high waters in alot of areas due to the storms we have been getting. It is suppose to rain til next friady here, soemtimes i just dont understand these weather patterns... Hopefully it turns around for us all soon and we get a little dry and you all get a little of the wet...


I was going to post this same thing.
It won't rain in Texas, it won't *stop* raining here!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I sure hope it goes out soon


----------

